# Just quik spin aroung the bolck.....



## SX KYD (14 Aug 2011)

With up-coming wedding (neice) in a couple of weeks, we thought that we would make use of the available sunshine to top up on the exercise. All going well until after 3 miles, wifey drifted in front of me....wheels touched with inevitable outcome. A short while later I am in casualty with dislocated shoulder.
Should be OK for said wedding but need to get back in the saddle before too long....like thursday !

S


----------



## The Dwaff Family (14 Aug 2011)

Oh no!! Really hope you'll be comfy enough for the wedding, wifey has alot of making up to do me thinks


----------



## SX KYD (16 Aug 2011)

cheers...thursday is far too optimistic, can't sleep, can't sit for too long, can't turn head.....grrrrrrrr !


----------



## Rapples (16 Aug 2011)

That'll teach to not to cycle behind her googling her arse  

GWS


----------



## Fnaar (7 Sep 2011)

Rapples said:


> That'll teach to not to cycle behind her googling her arse
> GWS


Googling her arse? Has she got photos online? :-) Get well soon, btw


----------

